# doncaster - markham grange nurseries



## bampoisongirl

is this the right address??

Longlands Lane, Brodsworth, Doncaster, South Yorkshire, DN5 7XB (Markham Grange Nurseries)


----------



## lukendaniel

yeh it is. but im no fan of the shop tbh. but everyone has there own opinions

daniel


----------



## evilangel

yes it is and it's a great shop very helpful too


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

not to mention over priced compared to many other reptile shops!


----------



## bampoisongirl

we ended up goin, thought it was pretty expensive n naff tbh in my opinion


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

that is the right address, but they expect a limb with every purchase.....
arm or leg thats your choice.
but so far i havent heard them say anything wrong apart from Emerald tree Boas have a great temperament but shouldnt be handled because they are delicate.....errrmmmm how about Emeralds have a very bitey temperament and everything is fair game that goes within striking distance :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

Pliskens_Chains said:


> that is the right address, but they expect a limb with every purchase.....
> arm or leg thats your choice.
> but so far i havent heard them say anything wrong apart from Emerald tree Boas have a great temperament but shouldnt be handled because they are delicate.....errrmmmm how about Emeralds have a very bitey temperament and everything is fair game that goes within striking distance :lol2:


i would have to agree with what the Mrs said.. and btw welcome aboard baby.. lol.. markham grange suck!! thats my opinion.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i would have to agree with what the Mrs said.. and btw welcome aboard baby.. lol.. markham grange suck!! thats my opinion.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


aww thanks baby lol, but you should read the thread where i introduced myself :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

hmmm dread to think!


----------



## evilangel

bampoisongirl said:


> we ended up goin, thought it was pretty expensive n naff tbh in my opinion


The manager has been off for nearly 3 weeks so it may not have been to it's usual standards. Yeah i agree with all there prices are high but people pay it (more fool us). i have always found them very helpfull. 
As for the tree boas i've never heard them say that lol they never hide the fact there nasty.


----------

